# What type of training/videos/papers would you like to see?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need your help...what type of training, videos, papers, would you like to see.

Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need your help...what type of training, videos, papers, would you like to see.
> 
> Thanks.


Different types(models) of implement operation videos, i.e. mowers, tedders, rakes, balers, accumulators.....any and all implements related to haying.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Judging by the majority of questions I've seen come up a knotter/timing videos. Soil prep for various types of hay? Proper techniques for taking soil samples?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Fertilization and chemical use?


----------

